# Meet my hedgie! ~pics included



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just skip ahead for pictures....first time owner here wanting to blab about her new pet!

I just adopted my very first hedgie! I adopted him from an old friend who was moving up to Michigan (I live in Florida) and didn't want to put him through the stress of taking such a trip, not to mention the harsh weather. He is about 2 years old she told me. Everything happened so fast. I found out she was looking for a new home on Sunday, and I went to pick him up on Monday. It was perfect timing for me though. My very old hamster had just died on Friday and I was looking to open my home up to some new love.

I have been reading the forums non-stop and have learned so much!!! Also...have become so paranoid! I didn't sleep last night because I was worrying about my hedgie (for no reason....he's just fine!)

He's been pretty friendly I would say so far. He balls up when I first pick him up, but he soon opens up. He's bit me twice so far, but I don't blame him. Both times were during a mealie feeding frenzy where I think he just mistook my toe and my fingers for mealies. I think he has a thing for toes though, because he's gone after my boyfriends toes a few times too.

He was given to me with pine bedding. I switched him over to fleece and I think he's enjoying it. He LOVES his no-sew fleece hedgebed I made him! Before he just had this tin he would go in which is still in his cage. I think I can tell when he's getting a little warm because he switches to his tin instead of the fleece. Most times he can't figure out how to get in the bed so he hangs out underneath, but I open it up for him so he can just walk right in.

We're working on litter training, but I'm not too hopeful. He has gone a bit in his litter box corner but also other places. I woke up to my first poopy wheel this morning, which I guess I'll have to learn to live with. I much prefer my house rabbits nice neat pellet poops though! lol.

He also got his first bath with me the other day to clean off his poopy toes. His previous owner said he likes bath time, but I'm not so sure. We kept it short and just with water because he seemed to be having a hard time. He did seem to relax though and let me hold him, but I don't know if that's just because he was scared of the water though.

Anyways, I'm am so excited to be here, and I will probably be posting a couple questions I have lingering even after reading and searching already. Onto the pics! 

My boy.








BTW, I haven't decided on a name yet. His old owner called him Bruce. My friend calls him Fry, due to the mad hedgehog frying pan noise. I don't know yet though.

Our setup. I have his cage on top of my rabbits. Her cage is a C&C cage, and I hope to make one for him too. 








My bunny doesn't seem to care about him. I know people always say to be careful about introducing hedgehogs to other pets (dogs, cats, ferrets) but I haven't seen anything about rabbits. I wouldn't think it would be a problem because she isn't naturally a predator. If anyone is going to get hurt it would be her, but neither animal seems too interested in the other. I keep there playtimes separate though, just to make sure everyone is comfortable.

Going after a mealie.


















My boyfriend giving him mealies.









Enjoying his hedgebed.









His new set up with fleece.








I'm going to get him some lighter color fleece so I can more easily detect problems. I just happened to already have this on hand when I decided to make the change.

And just for fun....here is my beautiful three year old house rabbit named Candy.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome!! Aren't new animals exciting? I loved learning all about hedgehogs, am still learning. 

Ya poopy wheels aren't fun but now I hardly think about it. I use the Flying Saucer so most days I just wash the top part where he runs. I grab that piece, wash it, leave it out to dry while I'm at work then replace it when I get home. Part of the routine finally. 

I like the name Fry, I haven't heard that comparison to a frying pan yet, cute! 

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Your rabbit and hedgie are beautiful  congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhhh he is absolutely ADORABLE! I love those pictures of him. Congrats on a new little boy and good job with him so far. He seems to be pretty comfortable with you guys. 
Just something with litter training, maybe try moving his...stuff (Haha) to the litter box. Clean out the old stuff every day, but leave a little bit in the litter box and maybe he'll get the message? 
Can't wait till you pick out a name for him and we get to see more pics1


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Your hedgie is adorable and so is the wabbit  
From the pic the litter box you have looks very small.....it may not help but I would try a bigger litter box.
Here is a link to the ones I use:
http://www.4littlepets.com/longjohnhi-s ... erpan.aspx


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congrats on the new pet. It looks like you two will get along famously. A tip about fleece liners, I put 4 half sheets of paper towels folded up under the lip of the wheel. Hedgehogs can really book it so sometimes the wheel gets a little fling action and the pee and poop end up on the ground right under the cage. The paper towel does a great job of soaking it up and making clean up easier.


----------



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone!

LarryT, yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The pet store seemed to be out of medium sized stuff when I went! They didn't have any appropriate sized igloos either. I'm going to get him a new one soon, or try the small baking sheet thing I've seen some people use, because he seems to like to go on the paper towel.

Bengall77, I actually did try that last night. Worked great! Thanks!


----------

